# accomodation in Birmingham



## toggle (Sep 21, 2012)

A conference on the 10th of november in birmingham has just been suggestred to me by my supervisor. As i'm a very, very poor self funded student, i'm trying to keep the costs down. Can anyone either recomend very cheap acomodation or offer a sofa to kip on the night before the conference?

thanks guys


----------



## BigTom (Sep 22, 2012)

I can offer you a mattress on a floor, or there is a backpackers hostel in Digbeth which is cheap.

e2a: I have cats so need to check allergies are not a problem, also we smoke and aren't very tidy (though I can promise you clean sheets etc).


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 22, 2012)

BigTom said:


> I can offer you a mattress on a floor, or there is a backpackers hostel in Digbeth which is cheap.
> 
> e2a: I have cats so need to check allergies are not a problem, also we smoke and aren't very tidy (though I can promise you clean sheets etc).


 
Both myself and the mighty academic colossus otherwise known as 'Toggle' are fellow addicts of the evil weed.

We're both equally untidy.

Toggle also loves cats and I suspect that my own opinions regarding our feline overlords are possibly not top secret.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 22, 2012)

That's all good then.. Toggle, you're welcome to stay if you want.


----------

